# THX Launches Home Theater Made Easy Video Series



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Global economic experts say the U.S. economy is recovering: unemployment rates are declining, prices on existing homes are rising and new home construction is up. As consumer confidence is renewed, home improvements are also considered, such as installing or upgrading a complete home theater system.

If you are thinking about a new or expanded home theater, remember it is easy to become overwhelmed by the abundance of products, features and configuration possibilities – along with the countless brands compelling you to purchase new products. THX wants to help alleviate this stress and clear up some of the confusion commonly encountered when designing an entertainment system.

Founded in 1983 by legendary director George Lucas, THX was born out of the desire to improve cinema video and audio capabilities. Over the past 30 years, THX has certified thousands of movie theaters, post-production facilities, sound mixing rooms, consumer electronic devices, DVD/Blu-ray titles and car audio systems. Whether in the cinema, in your home or on the road, we have the expertise to bring the ultimate entertainment experience to audiences worldwide. The“THX Home Theater Made Easy” video series is specifically designed to teach consumers how to go about designing a proper home theater while addressing real life concerns of families today. By following the “THX Approach” anyone can optimize their home entertainment space.

For this first video series, entitled "Modern Challenges," we apply the THX approach to the owners’ challenging Joseph Eichler designed home, being conscious of budget as well as integrating some of the homeowners’ existing equipment. Eichler homes feature glass walls, post and beam construction and open floor plans. In order to integrate a home theater into this style of architecture and comply with the owners’ request to keep most of the entertainment components out of sight, THX had to come up with creative solutions to selecting compatible components and optimal placement.

THX is partnering with Home Theater Review to syndicate this video series. They will be hosted in the educational section of the website and consist of 11 segments with the first two released on November 29th.

*Presented by John Dahl, THX director of education and senior fellow, each segment will consecutively cover the THX approach, step-by-step:*


*The THX Approach* – overview of the THX process and the first home theater challenge
*Room and Seating* – how room layout and seat selection affect the overall experience
*Display* – how to select the right size, distance and display placement/mounts
*Front Speakers* – importance of the center speaker, options and placement
*Subwoofer* – importance of bass and placement
*Surround Speakers* – bipole, dipole, or direct … what is the difference and how to determine placement
*Electronics* – importance of selecting compatible components (amp, pre-amp, AVR, etc.)
*Remote Control* – ultimate goals are ease-of-use and compatibility
*Device Settings* – how to select appropriate settings for your system configuration
*Speaker Aiming and System Calibration* – how sound travels and importance of calibrating your system
*THX Optimizer* – what it does, how to use it and where to find it
*To make sure you don’t miss out on each of the new installments of the THX Home Theater Made Easy video series, follow both THX and Home Theater Review on Facebook, or visit HomeTheaterReview.com to find the latest videos and tips.*

Source: THX


----------

